# Committee position available: Treasurer



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ideally someone with a background in accounting, book keeping, etc although anyone with a head for numbers and a bit of time on their hands would probably be able to do this role no problem.

An hour every day is probably enough to keep on top of the numbers and help contribute to the running of the club. Although the club can devour more time if it's available 

Email me on [email protected] if you are interested


----------

